# JD 3038E



## ColoradoTJ (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm in the final stages of purchasing my compact tractor. 

I would like to actually hear from owners on a JD 3038E and how they have held up and if possible, higher elevation. 

My head is spinning. I have heard the “horror” stories of all brands, that’s for sure. I did a search and only came up with three threads, one of which I started. Now there’s four. Ha ha!!

In particular, I have heard that the 3038E has issues at higher elevation and HSE transmission issues. Now these are mostly a friend of a friend stories, except one that owns a dealership. He has one on his lot with 15 hours that was worked hard at 9K’ and had failures. 

For me, and a long time turbo diesel owner, this doesn’t make sense that a turbo diesel not performing at higher elevation. 

So, please help a newb out. 

Right now, it’s the JD 3038/9 or a Kubota L series 2601 or 3301.


----------

